

Questions for the passionate developer - thilko
http://thilko.com/blog/2013/10/11/questions-for-the-passionate-developer/

======
alexgaribay
_11\. When was the last time you where proud of your work?_

Today when I happen to have come across a submission on HN by someone using
the Octopress theme I made. :)

